# Operation Flood Gate!



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I made a post on the "other forum".

Operation Flood Gate!! - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875618
Operation Flood Gate!!

My idea is let's flood the internet on liquid's gift. The gift of working data on ICS!! 
Here on Rootz.. Liquid himself will drop his pure Liquid ICS rom. 
Over on XDA.. Jester is dropping his modded Liquid ICS..
We need to give them props and flood the internet. Tell everybody your friends, family, even the man that lives in the van down by the river!!
We need to tell xda, rootz, android central, HTC FB and Tweeter feeds!
Tell all the forums even the ones not named so far...
Let's bust this flood gate that HTC build. They think they only can give ICS when they want too. WRONG!!! Lets bust this Flood Gate and flood the info everywhere.. Who is with me!!!!"

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok I'm glad we have ics aosp and I appreciate the incredible amount of time liquid put into it, I really do, but "flood the internet. Tell everybody your friends, family, even the man that lives in the van down by the river".. he got data working, he didn't cure cancer. Slayher cracked the GB ril by himself and I don't remember him getting this kind of attention? It's exciting news I don't disagree one bit, but this is taking it to the extreme I think. Isn't it enough they have a community of thousands of people who are grateful for the work? Does the internet really need to be flooded?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

is the point of this to get liquid featured in rootz/XDA news like teambamf was for their leak? i honestly don't understand the goal of this. if i told everyday people i interact with about liquid's ICS rom with data, they'd all probably just say "cool" and that'd be the end of it.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah I think this is a continuation of that. Thousands of thunderbolt users I'm sure are very happy and grateful, I know I am, and the ones that can afford to donate might just do so, but this is over the top in my opinion.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is a waste of space lol. The devs get plenty of respect. This seems a little..... much

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> Slayher cracked the GB ril by himself...


Not true... The RIL code was posted on Code Aurora forums and Slayher just integrated it into the AOSP ROM. I also believe that he hast the help of toastcfh.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

jcporter80 said:


> Not true... The RIL code was posted on Code Aurora forums and Slayher just integrated it into the AOSP ROM. I also believe that he hast the help of toastcfh.


Even so, in which case I stand corrected, but that wasn't the main point of what I was saying, my main point was this thread is a little extreme.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jcporter80 said:


> Not true... The RIL code was posted on Code Aurora forums and Slayher just integrated it into the AOSP ROM. I also believe that he hast the help of toastcfh.


I disagree with this ^. Some time ago, when this same subject was being debated, droidvicious offered up some information about slayher's GB RIL. Since droidvicious worked very closely with slayher and erishasnobattery on the GB RIL for his MIUI rom, he would know. See his post linked below, post #106 on that page:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30089-Any-new-news-on-official-ICS-on-Thunderbolt?#entry842335


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I disagree with this ^. Some time ago, when this same subject was being debated, droidvicious offered up some information about slayher's GB RIL. Since droidvicious worked very closely with slayher and erishasnobattery on the GB RIL for his MIUI rom, he would know. See his post linked below, post #106 on that page:


Way off topic and I don't want to get into a this person said debate because the only way to really know is to get it straight from Slayher... but, Slayher credits Code Aurora in the RIL code. And trust me, I know that Slayher put a lot of time and effort in the RIL and I fully understand that without him we as a community would be screwed.

Back on topic, I do believe that Liquid deserves a ton of credit for what he has done. I just hope that it is shared amongst the community like was done by Slayher.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jcporter80 said:


> Way off topic and I don't want to get into a this person said debate because the only way to really know is to get it straight from Slayher... but, Slayher credits Code Aurora in the RIL code. And trust me, I know that Slayher put a lot of time and effort in the RIL and I fully understand that without him we as a community would be screwed.
> 
> Back on topic, I do believe that Liquid deserves a ton of credit for what he has done. I just hope that it is shared amongst the community like was done by Slayher.


I definitely agree with that. I'd like to see twisted and others involved get credit for their contributions to our ICS as well.


----------

